# JSI-P-24 cutter not responding



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey all,

I need some help. Bought a jsi-p-24 cutter on ebay from jsi sign company. Had to order the usb to serial cable adapter to hook up to my laptop as it doesn't have a serial plug.

Hooked everything up via instructions, ran driver cd and successfully installed. Got some computer problem messages. 1 stated epson driver utlitity drive stopped working but the printer still works fine. 2 stated some part of the signblazer cutting program stopped working. and 3. Toshiba Flash Cards (whatever that is) stopped working and closed.

And to top it all off, my cutter will not respond when I try to cut.

Any suggestions? JSI Tech support will not be open until Monday. They did state that all of this equipement worked on Windows Vista which is what I'm running on this laptop. I would like to start cutting before Monday if I can figure out what to do.

HELP PLEASE!!!!!!! 

Thanks!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

First thing I would do would be go into your device manager of windows and see if it lists the usb to serial adaptor and make sure the drivers are working correctly.

BTW, what software are you using with your plotter and does your plotter have a test cut button, if so does it do the test cut alright?


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

The manual test with the cutter not connecting to the computer worked fine
it's just when I try to tell it to cut with the signblazer elements software that came with the cutter.

I'll check device manager and see what I can figure out there maybe. 

Thanks!


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok,

Looked in Device mananger. Don't know if this cable is showing or not. Tried putting in the driver cd that came with the usb to serial cable again. Opened to the file to add driver for usb to serial on windows. It says it is already installed.

Any more thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## RobatMDC (Apr 20, 2007)

The old fashioned way to diagnose balky hardware would be to uninstall all recently installed hardware and then reinstall in a different order in case one piece of software occupies a memory address that another one requires. You could also try a straight serial connection if you have a serial port available (getting as hard to find as a floppy drive anymore).
Good Luck.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

In your device manager click on the + sign beside Universal Serial Bus controllers and see in the expanded tree if there is a usb to serial device. If there is double click it and see what com port it is using and then go to your sign cutting software and make sure that same com port is selected.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Check your com ports there may be 2 devices using the same one and that is what happened to me with my JSI 24. Make sure the com port in the program is the same as the computer device manager.


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

OK,
in Device manager under ports (com & lpt) it lists Prolific Usb to Serial Bridge (com5).

In signblazer element cutter software under cutter setup it shows Blazer:Com4 as the highest com port.

Help! And by the way I am computer stupid so please take that into consideration.

Thanks!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't have a usb to serial connected to mine so this is gonna be a guess, but is there a "down arrow" beside com 5 in device manager that you can click and change it to another port?

Again I have no way to verify this, but I was thinking you could. Been too long since I messed with an adaptor like this.

I'm sure someone else will chime in and correct me if that's not correct. Keep us posted we'll get you running just in time for tech support to open up monday morning....


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

found the drop box listing com ports David. It says com 3 and com 4 in use. I changed to com 1 clicked ok. tried again and got the same error message again. 
awhile ago I tried com 3 and it acted like it would send info to the cutter and I didn't get the error message but nothing happened.

Any more suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

does it matter which usb port it is in? I have had it in 2 different ones trying to get it to work. Probably messed everything up........


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

How can I tell what is using com 3 and com 4? I'm afraid to try changing the port settings on the cable. I might lose something vital and not be able to get it back?

I ain't gonna try until I here from you all here as I said before I AM STUPID when it comes to computers!

Thanks!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

No it shouldn't matter. One thing you may want to try is removing the usb adaptor and uninstalling anything it may have put into the program and features in the control panel (Windows Vista). Then reboot and put adaptor back in and reinstall drivers again. I would try to use com port 4 if it was me.


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

David,

Tried it. It seems to send the info to cut. I don't get the error message now but still no cutting. 

Kent Taylor the owner of jsi has just sent me an email and he stated to do the same thing you guys here have said to try. 

I have had him to email me back at night before when I was interested in buying it on his ebay auction. It's one of the main reasons I went with the jsi cutter. Regular store hours are 8:30 - 5:00 est. and he will email me late of an evening to answer my questions. Great Service!

Anyway, if you have any more suggestions please let me know and I'll post what Mr. Taylor tells me to do when I hear back from him.

Thanks guys.. You are the best!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Check the baud rate both on the cutter and in the software you're running and make sure they match.


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

Everything in the setup matches. It sends the info to cut just doesn't cut. It may be the serial cable. The one that came with it has a bent peg on the 25 pin side. I bought another 25 pin to 9 pin cable at a local computer builder shop but maybe it takes a different type cable than the one he gave me.

I'm sure I'll hear back from JSI today and if not I'll call tech support in the morning. 

Thanks!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Ouch, that's probably where the problem lies. I believe they take a special cable where the pin layout is different then a standard cable. 

Good luck with it and keep us posted, sorry I couldn't have you cutting before monday morning. One other thing, you may want to try and bend that pin back and see what happens.


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

IT CUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

David, I went to try and bend the pin again(had tried once before and it was really lose so I went and bought another). It popped right out! So I thought I'd just try it like that and see what happened. Hooked it up and IT STARTED CUTTING! YIPPPPPPEEEEEEE!!!!

I realize I might damage something with one pin missing so I'm going to wait until I can contact tech support to make sure I don't need to go ahead and buy another cable or get it warrentied if covered before I do any more cutting.

But, at least I now know where the trouble has been.

Thanks for all the help. David and Lou.... What can I say, you guys are fantastic. Thanks for all the help. Maybe someday I can find a way to repay you.

Have a great day all!!!!!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Glad to hear. Probably a good idea to wait and get ahold of them and see if they will replace the cable. Good luck and happy cutting.


----------

